# Ps2 eyetoy as webcam



## chrisalv14

*For those who dont know this, but you can have your playstation 2 eyetoy (USB camera) and use it as a computer webcam for MSN, Skype and so on etc... All you need is some drivers for the make of the eyetoy such as Logitech etc.. and then plug the camera into a open USB port and then install using the downloaded drivers.

Its a good idea to save some cash!
*


----------



## laznz1

ive known for a while tbh it had a usb port it had to be connected lol


----------



## chrisalv14

laznz1 said:


> ive known for a while tbh it had a usb port it had to be connected lol



lol ok thats good.
yh its pretty old news now but theres people out there that are spending so much cash (or little cash) on just a camera with the same quality of the eyetoy !


----------



## laznz1

chrisalv14 said:


> lol ok thats good.
> yh its pretty old news now but theres people out there that are spending so much cash (or little cash) on just a camera with the same quality of the eyetoy !



lol to true though a lot of people dont


----------



## EGS

You mean there are people that haven't sold their PS2 @ GameStop to buy drugs?!


----------

